#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Без еды. Без воды.

## Sadhak

Читал о таких людях еще у Йогонанды, вот нашел свежий случай на http://www.kuraev.ru/forum/view.php?subj=36257

68 лет без пищи и воды 
Как известно, индийским йогам приписывают много невероятных способностей - и сердцебиение приостанавливать, и по стеклу ходить, и многое другое. 

Насколько правдоподобны рассказы об этом, судить трудно, так как экспериментальными данными на этот счет наука практически не располагает. И, тем не менее, один йог в руки специалистов всё-таки, кажется, "попался". Речь идёт о Праладе Джани (Prahlad Jani) - индийском монахе, который утверждает, что вот уже более 68 лет живёт без какой-либо пищи и воды. Учёные уговорили его пройти обследование в условиях клиники, и получили весьма необычные результаты, которые пока не нашли рационального объяснения. 

Пралад Джани вырос в деревне Чарод в районе Месана. По его словам, необычный дар был ниспослан ему богиней Амба, которую он повстречал в детстве во время посещения одной из пещер возле храма Амбаджи (Ambaji), что в 120 км на север от Ахмадабада. Тогда ему было 8 лет, и с тех пор он ведёт отшельнический способ жизни в той самой пещере и ничего не ест и не пьёт. Джани имеет небольшую группу последователей, которые именуют его "mataji" - "мать" (либо "богиня", неясно, правда, почему женского пола). 

Обследование феноменального старца проводилось с 12 ноября в клинике Стерлинга г. Ахмадабад и длилось 10 (по другим данным, 11) дней. 

Джани поместили в специально приготовленную изолированную палату. Наблюдение за ним велось круглосуточно посредством двух видеокамер, а также со стороны охраны и медперсонала, который, меняясь, дежурил в палате. Туалет был опечатан. Для чистоты эксперимента медики попросили факира даже воздержаться от купаний. Однако ему предоставлялась полная свобода движений в палате и возможность молиться, когда он того пожелает. 

Какой-либо пищи обследуемый не получал. Единственное, что ему предоставлялось, так это 100 мл воды ежедневно для полоскания рта, однако и те потом собирались и скрупулезно взвешивались и анализировались. Медики уверены, что за период эксперимента каких-либо махинаций со стороны факира не было, и он действительно соблюдал абсолютный пост в отношении пищи и воды. 

Исследование йога привлекло непосредственное внимание большого количества индийских специалистов - за период наблюдения Джани обследовали без малого около ста медиков самого различного профиля, и он прошел через все возможные тесты - от измерения кровеносного давления до магниторезонансных снимков мозга и кишечника. 

Д-р Судхир Шах (Sudhir Shah), руководивший экспериментом, сообщает, что первоначально планировалось проводить наблюдение в течение семи дней, однако, учитывая отличное состояние Джани, медики решили продлить его ещё на трое суток. Эксперимент пришлось прекратить из-за сильного наплыва посетителей, желающих увидеть уникального старца и получить его благословение. По словам д-ра Шаха, на то, чтобы уговорить аскета пройти описанное обследование, потребовалось более года. 

Большинство нормальных людей способны прожить без пищи до нескольких недель - на протяжении этого периода в качестве источника питательных веществ организм использует жировые отложения, а также постепенно расходует белок тканей, которые не являются "приоритетными" на текущий момент (в частности, опорно-двигательной и иммунной систем). Прожить, конечно, можно, однако вряд ли кто-нибудь может похвастаться достаточно хорошим самочувствием во время такого голодания. 

С водой дела того "хуже" - средний человек нуждается приблизительно в 2-3-х литрах жидкости в сутки (эта величина может значительно колебаться в зависимости от состояния организма, параметров среды, характера питания и т.д.). Соответствующее количество воды ежедневно выводится из организма различными путями, в том числе около одного литра теряется непосредственно через кожу с потом и через лёгкие с выдыхаемым воздухом. Потеря воды в размере уже 1-2 % от массы тела вызывает жажду, а при 10 %-ом дефиците наступают нарушения кровообращения, тахикардия, лихорадка и другие патологические симптомы. В среднем обычный человек способен просуществовать без воды лишь около 3-4 суток. 

Максимальный период задержки мочеиспускания достигает 7 суток, дальнейшее удержание чревато патологиями выделительной системы, в частности недостаточностью почек. 

Тем не менее, почтенный факир за треть месяца наблюдений не обнаружил ни одного из описанных симптомов. Его биометрические показатели, в частности кровеносного давления и пульса, не выходили за пределы среднестатистических для обычных людей на протяжении всего периода наблюдений. Сообщается, что он покинул клинику в добром здравии, и единственным отмеченным изменением была некоторая потеря в весе. 

Согласно результатам наблюдения, процесс мочеобразования у него всё-таки происходит, однако моча, выделяемая в мочевой пузырь, реабсорбируется обратно в кровоток его стенками. Д-р Шах отмечает, что учёные пока не могут дать какого-либо конкретного объяснения данному явлению. 

По утверждению самого Джани, своё существование на протяжении вот уже многих десятилетий он поддерживает за счёт "капелек животворной влаги, которые конденсируются в отверстии, имеющемся в его нёбе". 

Результаты 10-дневного наблюдения, конечно, никак не являются поводом для того, чтобы поверить в возможность жизни без воды и пищи на протяжении более чем полувека, однако сами по себе являются уникальными и требуют дальнейших изысканий. По словам д-ра Шаха, "показатели состояния органов и систем организма Джани намного лучше таковых любых его сверстников". 

Медики надеются повторить свои исследования в ближайшем будущем, в частности, они рассчитывают более подробно разъяснить момент с "отверстием в нёбе". На текущий момент официальная наука отказывается дать какое-либо конкретное объяснение уникальным способностям индийского факира. 

=============================================================================== 
Окончание. Начало в N 24) 

ИТАК, 68-летняя Зинаида БАРАНОВА из Краснодара, по ее словам и свидетельствам знакомых, уже 4 года живет без пищи и воды. «АиФ» писал о ней прошлой весной, и тогда Зинаида Григорьевна призналась: «Вообще-то процесс преображения моего организма продолжается. К чему он приведет, я не знаю сама…» Что же изменилось за этот год? 

«Дыханиенизм» 
В НОЯБРЕ феноменальная женщина побывала на семинаре в Санкт-Петербурге, который проводила ее «коллега» из Австралии Джасмухин, самая известная в мире «солнцеедка». Джасмухин, у которой аж с 1993 года во рту не было ни крошки еды и ни капли воды, считается основоположницей учения «дыханиенизма». «Но она шла к этому осознанно, под водительством земных Учителей (долго обучалась у индийских йогов. — Д. П.) и Высшим водительством. А я — по наитию. Читала духовную литературу, постилась, — говорит Баранова. И добавляет: — А вообще вам повезло, что вы меня дома застали. Я в сплошных разъездах. Недавно была в Ростове, а сегодня утром вернулась из Ейска: приглашали выступить с лекцией. Вечером еще на одну встречу с эзотерической группой зовут: просят рассказать о моем опыте». 

Оказывается, желающих перейти на образ жизни без еды и воды хоть отбавляй. Правда, многие воспринимают эту идею буквально: внезапно бросить есть и пить, не думая о последствиях. «Одна знакомая из Волгограда решила на три недели отказаться от еды и воды, — вспоминает Зинаида Григорьевна. — Уплыла с мужем на байдарках куда-то, а потом мне звонит: не могу больше терпеть, готова выпить всю Волгу, что делать? Я говорю: выходи из этого состояния не спеша, для начала пей теплую водичку». 

Быть «солнцеедом» — нелегкий жизненный выбор. Сама Баранова, сделав его в свое время, сначала 40 дней сидела на травяных отварах. Говорит, на ягодицах высыпало столько сыпи, что от зуда спать было невозможно. Спасли травяные ванны, и то короста неделю сходила. А вот среди последователей австралийки Джасмухин без жертв не обошлось. За границей от истощения и обезвоживания погибли две женщины, радикально увлекшиеся «дыханиенизмом».

----------


## Руслан

Вычитал об этом йоге на Би-Би-Си. Да. Однако мне кажется это просто игрушки (хотя и полезные для практики при определенных обстоятельствах).

----------


## Буль

_Медики уверены, что за период эксперимента каких-либо махинаций со стороны факира не было_

А индийские медики - они специалисты по махинациям? Сколько уже разоблачено этих голодателей, и не сосчитаешь....  :Smilie:  Существует фонд Джеймса Ранди где предлагается 1000000 долларов любому, кто докажет свои паранормальные способности. Насколько я знаю Пралад Джани отказался от повторения эксперимента под наблюдением экспертов по махинациям в центре Ранди.  По поводу Зинаиды Барановой из Краснодара я не знаю, но ей, по видимому тоже не нужен миллион Ранди.... Делайте выводы  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Делайте выводы


Сейчас.  :Smilie: 
Вывод: если йогину не нужен мильон баксов, то он шарлатан!    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ullu

гыгы :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Сейчас. 
> Вывод: если йогину не нужен мильон баксов, то он шарлатан!


Мой вывод несколько другой: зачем вообще обращать какое-либо внимание на сообщения, остинность описания ситуаций которых под большим-пребольшим вопросом?

----------


## Neroli

> Мой вывод несколько другой: зачем вообще обращать какое-либо внимание на сообщения, остинность описания ситуаций которых под большим-пребольшим вопросом?


Ваща позиция понятна, Бао.  Моя такова, что то, что кто-кто не хочет обследоваться у экспертов по махинациям, еще ничего не значит. 
Бао, а вот скажите, Вы считаете, что это принципиально невозможно (вообще не есть) или у Вас сомнения относительно данного конкретного случая?

----------


## Буль

Исходя из полученных мною на сегодняшний день данных о человеческом организме (в основном диетологии) я считаю что это невозможно. Как говорится чтобы продать что-нибудь ненужное нужно сначала купить что-нибудь ненужное.

----------


## Skyku

Читал я об этом йогине. На фото - старичок. Интересно, а со скольки лет он не ест и не пьет? Если с тех самых 8-ми, 10-ти, то откуда его организм брал вещества для роста? Пусть даже через кожу у него вода не испаряется, а наоборот. Но многих веществ что нужны для роста, что мышц, что костей, в воде и воздухе и не водится.
Или у него не просто метаболизм лихой, а в клетках ядерные реакции происходят, превращая одни атомы в другие?

Впрочем, как недавно и обсуждалось, в другом треде - мало ли что на свете бывает...
Даже вот мех на панцыре черапахи и то!  :Wink: 

Мне вот вспомнилось из "Имя розы", когда Вильгельм Баскервильский восторгаемущеся всякими мощами ученику сказал:
- Это что... Я вот видел череп 14-летнего Иоана Крестителя...

----------


## KELVIN

Чудеса, объяснимые с точки зрения скептика. Нужно раджам как-то обосновывать счета в швейцарских банках вот и лепят новое подтверждение фактам матерализации груд золота подневольными факирами.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Руслан

Если нельзя объяснить, с научной точки зрения, то и нет? А как же существование сознания отдельно от тела и пр. и пр.  Выходит что труд Патанджали сказка для невежд? (использую его, так как не подыщу аналогичного в буддийской традиции)

----------


## Шаман

К сожалению чаще встречаются тела, сознание в которых находится в зачаточном состоянии. 
Вот когда будете присутствовать на форуме существ мира без форм, тогда и сказки Патанджали будут уместны.

----------


## Skyku

> Если нельзя объяснить, с научной точки зрения, то и нет? А как же существование сознания отдельно от тела и пр. и пр.


Буддизм не зря стал сейчас моден в Европе и Америке. Особенно среди интеллектуалов чуток выше среднего уровня.
И не зря много великих в 19-ом, и 20-ом веке он привлек. И одна из причин - Будда учил здравому скепсису и собственному развитию. А также поменьше заниматься метафизическими фантазиями. При этом он не говорил что этого, или того явления нет.
Просто (кажется Бэббидж):
Если к Вам постучали в дверь, Вы конечно можете предположить что это английская королева.
Но не проще ли предположить что это у соседа кончились спички?

Вполне может быть что этот Праладе Джани обходится без еды и без воды ...
Никто ведь не утверждает обратное  :Smilie:

----------


## Good

Когда вы только что родились, то вы не задавались вопросами: есть вам, пить, или не есть и не пить. А вы просто ели и пили. Не правда ли?
Что же поменялось сейчас?   :Wink:

----------


## ullu

Сейчас появилась сознательность взачаточном состоянии , а когда я родилась её не было вовсе.

----------


## Good

> Сейчас появилась сознательность взачаточном состоянии , а когда я родилась её не было вовсе.


А как вы это узнали? Может быть сравнили с собой новорожденной?  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

Когда все ресурсы на земле закончатся выживут те люди, которые могут обойтись без еды, а все любители бигмаков  с трудом пролазущие в дверь  вымрут как динозавры.

----------


## ullu

> А как вы это узнали? Может быть сравнили с собой новорожденной?


Совершенно верно, если сейчас я хотя бы способна запонить то, что я делаю в течении дня, то тогда я была настолько несознательной, что даже не помню как это было.

----------


## Буль

> Когда все ресурсы на земле закончатся выживут те люди, которые могут обойтись без еды, а все любители бигмаков  с трудом пролазущие в дверь  вымрут как динозавры.


А тех, кто может обойтись без еды, можно назвать людьми?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Neroli

> А тех, кто может обойтись без еды, можно назвать людьми?


Можно. Когда больше некого.  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> А тех, кто может обойтись без еды, можно назвать людьми?


А тех, кто может обойтись без курения, можно назвать людьми?  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> А тех, кто может обойтись без курения, можно назвать людьми?


Очевидно что можно. Ибо курение не является неотъемлемым признаком человека. Одни люди могут курить, другие же могут не курить. Наличие или отсутствие этого свойства не входит в определение класса. Однако свойство "употребление пищи" является неотъемлемым свойством класса людей. Homo Sapiens (люди) относятся к классу живых существ, а всем живым существам свойственно питаться.   :Wink:

----------


## ullu

по буддийской классификации тип существа определяет не питание а кармическое видение  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> по буддийской классификации тип существа определяет не питание а кармическое видение


потребность в питании и является конкретным кармическим видением   :Big Grin:

----------


## Good

> Совершенно верно, если сейчас я хотя бы способна запонить то, что я делаю в течении дня, то тогда я была настолько несознательной, что даже не помню как это было.


ullu, скажите пожалуйста, вы можете запомнить каждое ваше движение руками, ногами, телом, мимику лица, как бьётся сердце, как вы вдыхаете и выдыхаете в течение дня? Вы действительно всё это помните сейчас? 
И хотя вы даже не помните как это было в детстве, но тем не менее вы уже тогда двигались, кушали, пили, и издавали звуки. 
Что же изменилось с того времени? И кто тот мастер, что всё это делал за вас?

P.S.Да просто появились мысли и вы стали отождествлять себя с "я", "личностью", "существом" и "вечной душой".

----------


## ullu

> потребность в питании и является конкретным кармическим видением


Потребность бывает разная. Есть потребность продиктованная состраданием, такова потребность у будд, они вынуждены поддреживать человеческие тела пищей, для блага существ, ради которых они в человеческом теле проявились, но они не испытывают страданий от отсуствия пищи и смерти тела от этого, а есть потребность в пище эгоистическая, ради выживания из-за привязанности к телу и жизни. 
Так что кармическое видение это не потребность в пище, а привязанность или не привязанность ...

----------


## ullu

> ullu, скажите пожалуйста, вы можете запомнить каждое ваше движение руками, ногами, телом, мимику лица, как бьётся сердце, как вы вдыхаете и выдыхаете в течение дня? Вы действительно всё это помните сейчас? 
> И хотя вы даже не помните как это было в детстве, но тем не менее вы уже тогда двигались, кушали, пили, и издавали звуки. 
> Что же изменилось с того времени? И кто тот мастер, что всё это делал за вас?
> 
> P.S.Да просто появились мысли и вы стали отождествлять себя с "я", "личностью", "существом" и "вечной душой".


Движение руками, ногами и т.д..кушанье, питье и издавание звуков конечно происходили, но это не говорит об осознанности этих действий.
Я прямо сейчас пребываю в своей изначальной природе, мало того, я ей являюсь, однако я не осознаю этого и это единственное, что меня отличает от будды. Именно из-за этого я ухитряюсь страдать там, где есть только безграничное блаженство, а страдания не существует.
Кто мастер, что делает это за меня?

А мылси они есть и у младенца, это естественное свойство ума - производить мысли. 
А отождествление существует не просто в тот момент когда я родилась, а в тот момент когда я вошла в чрево - это и было отождествление, инчае у меня не появилось бы рук, ног и кармического человеческого видения.
И не путайте мысли и отождествление, это разные вещи .

----------


## Буль

> Есть потребность продиктованная состраданием, такова потребность у будд, они вынуждены поддреживать человеческие тела пищей, для блага существ, ради которых они в человеческом теле проявились, но они не испытывают страданий от отсуствия пищи и смерти тела от этого


Мы же говорили тут про людей, а не про будд   :Wink:  




> Так что кармическое видение это не потребность в пище, а привязанность или не привязанность ...


Милая ullu, для меня слова "потребность" и "привязанность" в данном случае являются синонимами.    :Big Grin:

----------


## Вао

> Очевидно что можно. Ибо курение не является неотъемлемым признаком человека. Одни люди могут курить, другие же могут не курить. Наличие или отсутствие этого свойства не входит в определение класса. Однако свойство "употребление пищи" является неотъемлемым свойством класса людей. Homo Sapiens (люди) относятся к классу живых существ, а всем живым существам свойственно питаться.


В средневековой европе были ученые которые называли себя алхимиками. Они искали способ превратить обычный камень в золотой.
В 19-ом веке ученые стали высмеивать алхимиков. Золото и камень состоят из разных молекул и одно вещество не может превратиться в другое. 
А современые ученые атомщики знают что атомы любого  вещества можно расщепить и создать из них любое другое. В том числе и золотой булыжник.

----------


## Good

*|||Движение руками, ногами и т.д..кушанье, питье и издавание звуков конечно происходили, но это не говорит об осознанности этих действий.|||*Что такое осознанность? Говоря об осознанности вы сразу же создаёте и неосознанность. А это различение. 
*///Я прямо сейчас пребываю в своей изначальной природе, мало того, я ей являюсь, однако я не осознаю этого и это единственное, что меня отличает от будды. Именно из-за этого я ухитряюсь страдать там, где есть только безграничное блаженство, а страдания не существует.///*
Вы опять говорите о неосознанности. Подразумеваем осознанность. Это наверно неразличение? Хотя, если подумать, то «различение даже толщиной в волосок отодвигает истину от вас как небо от земли». «Не испытывайте иллюзий!» Ведь различающая мысль и есть по сути иллюзия.
*////А мылси они есть и у младенца, это естественное свойство ума - производить мысли.////*Так какие же мысли были у вас в младенчестве, не поделитесь?  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> современые ученые атомщики знают что атомы любого  вещества можно расщепить и создать из них любое другое. В том числе и золотой булыжник.


И что?   :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Что такое осознанность? Говоря об осознанности вы сразу же создаёте и неосознанность. А это различение.


А какие проблемы с тем, что бы различать осознанность и неосознанность?
Одна из пяти мудростей - различающая мудрость.



> Подразумеваем осознанность. Это наверно неразличение? Хотя, если подумать, то «различение даже толщиной в волосок отодвигает истину от вас как небо от земли». «Не испытывайте иллюзий!» Ведь различающая мысль и есть по сути иллюзия.


Различение и разделение это разные вещи. 
Будда без проблем отличает один предмет от другого, одно состояние от другого. Мало того, мгновенное присутствие обладает ясностью, об этом сказано в коренных текстах.
Различение не препяствие для нераздельности. 
Все явления изначально нераздельны и прямо сейчас они пребывают в этом состоянии, однако они отличаются друг от друга, одни тяжелые, другие легкие, одни мокрые, другие горячие...но это не создает проблем.




> Так какие же мысли были у вас в младенчестве, не поделитесь?


Я не помню своих мыслей в младенчестве. Но это не означает что их у меня небыло.
к тому же обусловленость и мысли это разные вещи.

----------


## Вадим P

> Читал о таких людях еще у Йогонанды, вот нашел свежий случай на http://www.kuraev.ru/forum/view.php?subj=36257
> 
> 68 лет без пищи и воды 
> Как известно, индийским йогам приписывают много невероятных способностей - и сердцебиение приостанавливать, и по стеклу ходить, и многое другое.


Йоги в результате своих упражнений обретают сиддхи. Одна из них - это возможность жить без пищи и воды. Йог обретает полный контроль над процессами в своем теле и приостанавливает обмен веществ.

----------


## Вао

[PHP]современые ученые атомщики знают что атомы любого вещества можно расщепить и создать из них любое другое. В том числе и золотой булыжник. [/PHP] 

[PHP]И что? [/PHP] 


Это относится к следующим вашим  словам:             

"Наличие или отсутствие этого свойства не входит в определение класса. Однако свойство "употребление пищи" является неотъемлемым свойством класса людей. Homo Sapiens (люди) относятся к классу живых существ, а всем живым существам свойственно питаться"

Опираться на мнение ученых не благодарное дело. Они постояно меняют свои взгляды.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Йоги в результате своих упражнений обретают сиддхи. Одна из них - это возможность жить без пищи и воды. Йог обретает полный контроль над процессами в своем теле и приостанавливает обмен веществ.


Вы это сами хоть раз видели или просто поверили кому-то на слово?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Good

> Различение и разделение это разные вещи.


А ваши мысли о "различении и разделении" это тоже разные вещи? И различающая мудрость и различающая мысль не одно и тоже. 



> Будда без проблем отличает один предмет от другого, одно состояние от другого. Мало того, мгновенное присутствие обладает ясностью, об этом сказано в коренных текстах.


Вы ведь не Будда, не правда ли?  :Smilie:  



> Все явления изначально нераздельны и прямо сейчас они пребывают в этом состоянии, однако они отличаются друг от друга, одни тяжелые, другие легкие, одни мокрые, другие горячие...но это не создает проблем.


Истинно так, если вы не омрачены иллюзиями (различающими мыслями).

----------


## Good

"Если вы освободитесь от мыслей и не будете омрачены иллюзиями, то не будет кармической причины и следствия. А если нет причины и следствия, то нет и перерождения. Пока есть [различающая] мысль, если вы творите добро, есть благая причина и следствие, а если вы творите зло, есть пагубная причина и следствие. Когда вы освободитесь от [различающей] мысли, вы будете пребывать в гармонии с чудесной праджня — мудростью, не будет ни рождения, ни смерти, ни причины, ни следствия. Все это может звучать как мысль об отрицании или пустоте, в которой ни для чего нет места. Но это не так. Почему? Потому что сейчас, когда я говорю вам все это, вы слышите меня. Вы не принимаете решения о том, что вы хотите услышать меня, но все же, поскольку изначальная мудрость, которую каждый из вас получил при рождении, совершенно освещает все сущее, каждый из вас слышит и понимает меня. Когда ваше тело соприкасается с огнем или водой, вы сразу же чувствуете жар или холод, хотя никого из вас не обучали этому. Так как эта деятельность свободна от [вмешательства] мыслей, вряд ли можно назвать это пустотой, даже несмотря на отсутствие мыслей. Эта чудесная мудрость вашей изначальной природы свободна от дуалистических представлений о бытии и пустоте. Эта мудрость постоянно присутствует во всех вещах/дхармах и соединяет собой все сущее. Какую пользу можно извлечь при таком положении вещей из различающей мысли? Различающая мысль появляется там, где есть иллюзия. Если вы постигнете неразличающую мудрость, то вы будете видеть и распознавать все вещи/дхармы, и это видение и распознавание будет предшествовать возникновению мыслительного различения, и у вас не останется ни одной иллюзии".   :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Это относится к следующим вашим  словам:             
> 
> "Наличие или отсутствие этого свойства не входит в определение класса. Однако свойство "употребление пищи" является неотъемлемым свойством класса людей. Homo Sapiens (люди) относятся к классу живых существ, а всем живым существам свойственно питаться"


Уважаемый Вао Цзы! К сожалению я так и не смог понять как к этим моим словам соотнести Ваше объяснение того, что учёные имеют возможность синтезировать золото   :Frown:

----------


## Вадим P

> Вы это сами хоть раз видели или просто поверили кому-то на слово?


Я этого не видел. Так утверждают сами йоги

----------


## ullu

> А ваши мысли о "различении и разделении" это тоже разные вещи?


А вода в колодце и елка во дворе это одно и тоже или разное?




> И различающая мудрость и различающая мысль не одно и тоже.


А мы не говорим о различающей мысли и различающей мудрости, мы говорим о различении и разделении.
И это не одно и тоже.




> Вы ведь не Будда, не правда ли?


Не правда.
Об этом сказано в коренных текстах.




> Истинно так, если вы не омрачены иллюзиями (различающими мыслями).


Мысли не препятствие для мудрости, иначе невозможно было бы объеденить покой и движение.

----------


## Good

Когда я (вы) участвую в споре, то становлюсь на свою сторону и буду противостоять другому человеку. А сражаясь друг с другом, мы обращаем свое сознание будды в сознание сражающихся демонов-асуров. Разве нам это нужно?  :Smilie:  

А насчёт того, что вы Будда. 
Согласен. 
Вы по сути, а не по определению Будда.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

Поэтому надо вести не спор, а диспут  :Smilie:  

по -сути - будда, а по-определению - даже если я и не будда. то о том о чем я написала все равно сказано в коренных текстах, а это является авторитетным свидетельством, а авторитетное свидетельство подтверждает достоверность по правилам.

----------


## Good

> А мы не говорим о различающей мысли и различающей мудрости, мы говорим о различении и разделении.
> И это не одно и тоже.


Соглашусь с Вами. Действительно, это разные вещи.  :Smilie:  





> Мысли не препятствие для мудрости, иначе невозможно было бы объеденить покой и движение.


Мысли - нет, а различающие мысли - да.  :Wink:

----------


## ullu

И различающие мысли - нет, в конечном- то  итоге.

----------


## Good

> И различающие мысли - нет, в конечном- то  итоге.


Так как различать некому и нечего...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ullu

Почему некому? Разьве будда Шакьямуни испарился? Почему нечего? Разьве живые существа испарились?
Не потмоу что различать некому и нечего, а потому что природа у всего одна. Может ли мудрость сама себе быть помехой?

----------


## Спокойный

Не хочу никого расстраивать  :Smilie:  , но, так называемая, "природа" - это голая абстракция...

----------


## До

Спокойный, что то у тебя сплошные голые абстракции.

----------


## ullu

> Не хочу никого расстраивать  , но, так называемая, "природа" - это голая абстракция...


и это не деалет её индивидуальной для каждого.

----------


## Спокойный

> Спокойный, что то у тебя сплошные голые абстракции.


Ну а как ещё можно назвать нечто, что есть общее у тебя и у черепахи, но не вещественное, а что-то, чего нельзя увидеть и пощупать?
Абстракция и есть. То-есть, формальная принадлежность к сообществу живых существ.  :Smilie:  С этой точки зрения Основной Участник на БФ - куда более реальная вещь, нежели "общая природа всех живых существ".

И я не против такой формулировки, но, на мой взгляд, не стоит её абсолютизировать.

----------


## До

Жизнь это не абстракция.

----------


## До

Спокойный, что лучше быть Основным участником и мертвым или не Основным но живим? Типа синица в руках, чем абстракция в небе..

----------


## ullu

Спокойный, вот когда ты назовешь мне две разные природы , тогда и будешь говорить, что единство природы это абстракция.

----------


## Good

> Почему некому? Разьве будда Шакьямуни испарился? Почему нечего? Разьве живые существа испарились?
> Не потмоу что различать некому и нечего, а потому что природа у всего одна. Может ли мудрость сама себе быть помехой?



"Сознание будды, нерожденное и освещающее все сущее с совершенной ясностью, подобно чистому и безупречно отполированному зеркалу. Зеркало, как вам известно, отражает все, что предстает перед ним. Что бы ни появилось перед ним, зеркало безупречно отразит его форму, хотя у зеркала нет ни мысли, ни намерения сделать это. А когда этот объект исчезает, зеркало уже не отражает его, хотя оно не принимает решения прекратить отражать. Сознание будды проявляется точно так же. Благодаря жизненно важному проявлению нерожденного сознания будды, которое каждый из вас получил при рождении, вы видите и слышите все, что бы ни предстало перед вами, хотя вы не порождаете ни одной мысли о том, чтобы увидеть или услышать это".  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

Где же подтверждение тому, что различающая мысль помеха мудрости?
Разьве в различающей мысли нет присутствия?

----------


## Good

> Где же подтверждение тому, что различающая мысль помеха мудрости?


Когда вы слышите звук колокола (а не принимаете решение о том чтоб услышать), то в том, как слышат этот звук Будды, патриархи, я, вы или кто-либо ещё, нет разницы. В этот момент ваша природа будды распознаёт этот звук всеосвещающей мудростью. Различающая же мысль возникает после, если вы задумаетесь над этим и привяжитесь к этой мысли.  :Smilie:  



> Разьве в различающей мысли нет присутствия?


Различающая мысль - это иллюзия. Поэтому, о чьём присутствии вы говорите?  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Когда вы слышите звук колокола (а не принимаете решение о том чтоб услышать), то в том, как слышат этот звук Будды, патриархи, я, вы или кто-либо ещё, нет разницы. В этот момент ваша природа будды распознаёт этот звук всеосвещающей мудростью. Различающая же мысль возникает после, если вы задумаетесь над этим и привяжитесь к этой мысли.


И у звука колокола, и у мудрости и у мысли одна и таже природа. 



> Различающая мысль - это иллюзия. Поэтому, о чьём присутствии вы говорите?


Все иллюзия, нет ничего что существовало бы реально.
Однако с присутствием в звуке колокола вы согласны, а с присуствием в мысли нет?
О присуствии мудрости.

----------


## Good

> И у звука колокола, и у мудрости и у мысли одна и таже природа.


 И что же это за природа?




> Все иллюзия, нет ничего что существовало бы реально.
> Однако с присутствием в звуке колокола вы согласны, а с присуствием в мысли нет?
> О присуствии мудрости


Позвольте мне привести вам следующий пример. 
Двое мужчин направляются в город. Один из них добрый человек, а другой — злодей, хотя, конечно, ни один из них не подозревает об этом. Они идут вместе и по пути разговаривают о чем угодно, но если что-то встретится им на дороге, они увидят это, хотя у них нет мыслей о том, чтобы увидеть это. То, что предстает их взорам, они видят одинаково. Если навстречу им приближается лошадь или корова, оба отступят в сторону, чтобы пропустить ее. Они отступают в сторону, даже если в этот момент они заняты разговором, и делают это несмотря на то, что ни один их них не принимал решения поступить так. Если они должны перепрыгнуть через канаву, они перепрыгнут через нее, а когда они подойдут к ручью, оба перейдут его вброд. Все это они совершают без предварительных размышлений, и нет никакого различия в том, как они это делают. Это показывает, что нерожденным сознанием будды наделен и добрый человек, и злой. А где же здесь присутствие мысли?   :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

> Спокойный, вот когда ты назовешь мне две разные природы , тогда и будешь говорить, что единство природы это абстракция.


Да легко. Природа уток. Природа кошек. Природа лошадей. Природа людей. Природа жирафов. Природа слонов. Это всё разные природы. 
Попробуй опровергни.
 :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Да легко. Природа уток. Природа кошек. Природа лошадей. Природа людей. Природа жирафов. Природа слонов. Это всё разные природы. 
> Попробуй опровергни.


И в чем отличие?

----------


## Спокойный

> И в чем отличие?


Так это разные живые существа. Разные виды.

----------


## ullu

> И что же это за природа?


Хм...а вы вообще с воззрением дзогчен не знакомились?
"И все же, несмотря на то, что пустота есть сущностное, коренное
состояние всех феноменов, тем не менее, сами феномены - как
психические, так и реально воспринимаемые объекты - продолжают
проявляться. Вещи продолжают существовать, мысли продолжают возникать,
точно так же, как отражения продолжают возникать в зеркале, хотя они и
пустотны. Такая способность к непрерывному возникновению является тем
аспектом Основы, который называется "Природа". Природа состоит в том,
чтобы проявляться.
Если использовать пример, Природа сравнивается с
неотъемлемым свойством зеркала отражать все, что перед ним помещают."(с)
Кристалл и путь света. Намкай Норбу Ринпоче.




> А где же здесь присутствие мысли?


Какое такое присутствие мысли?
Вы прямо своей же фразой подтверждаете что они не обязательно увидят все, что предстает перед их глазами. 
К примеру вы не увидели предлог "В" , который я написала.

----------


## ullu

> Так это разные живые существа. Разные виды.


В чем отличие природы лошади от природы жирафа?
Чем отличаются их тела я знаю, а вот чем отличаются их природы знаешь только ты  :Smilie:  Чем ?

----------


## Спокойный

> В чем отличие природы лошади от природы жирафа?
> Чем отличаются их тела я знаю, а вот чем отличаются их природы знаешь только ты  Чем ?


Нет, как раз, чем они отличаются, я знаю, а что у них за "природа" такая общая - знаешь только ты.  :Smilie:

----------


## Good

> Если использовать пример, Природа сравнивается с
> неотъемлемым свойством зеркала отражать все, что перед ним помещают."(с)
> Кристалл и путь света. Намкай Норбу Ринпоче.


Вы совершенно правы в том, что Природа - это "неотъемлимое свойство зеркала отражать всё". Но сами отражения - это не Природа, а иллюзия, как вы отмечаете в своем предыдущем посте.





> Какое такое присутствие мысли?
> Вы прямо своей же фразой подтверждаете что они не обязательно увидят все, что предстает перед их глазами. 
> К примеру вы не увидели предлог "В" , который я написала.


Значит природа моя не различила этот предлог.  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

Нарыл тут свой годичной давности постинг про философию на другом форуме.  :Smilie: 
Как мне видится, в тему, но слабонервных предупреждаю - это ирония.  :Smilie: 
---
Я понял, что такое философия. 
Это примерно так. В табуретке находится природа табуретки. Природа табуретки делится на дух табуретки и тело табуретки. Дух табуретки это именно то, что делает табуретку табуреткой. Тело табуретки – это форма табуретки. Её можно разделить на бесформенную форму, и оформленную форму. Ещё есть природа материала, из которого сделана табуретка. Если табуретка наделена сущностью деревянности, то она деревянная. Если сущностью металла, то она металлическая. 
И т.д.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Нет, как раз, чем они отличаются, я знаю, а что у них за "природа" такая общая - знаешь только ты.


Хм.
Хочешь поиграть в жонглирование фразами? 
Ошибка. последняя фраза была не про то, чем они отличаются, а про то, чем отличаются их природы. Ты этого не написал, сталобыть и говорить не о чем.

----------


## ullu

> Вы совершенно правы в том, что Природа - это "неотъемлимое свойство зеркала отражать всё". Но сами отражения - это не Природа, а иллюзия, как вы отмечаете в своем предыдущем посте.


Хм...я бы предолжила вам прочитать книгу Кристалли путь света, что бы мне не постить сюда её целиком.
Но и это не затруднительно.
Сами отражения это Энергия, третий из аспектов Основы. 
Сущность, Природа и Энергия изначально нераздельны. 

"Основа, по-тибетски жи,  это термин, обозначающий фундамент бытия,
как на вселенском уровне, так и на уровне отдельного человека, причем
эти два уровня в сущности  одно и то же: понять один значит понять
другой.  Если вы постигли себя, вы постигли природу вселенной.
Мы уже упоминали об изначальном состоянии, которое человек переживает в
недвойственном созерцании, и именно в этом состоянии он обретает
переживание тождества с Основой. Это состояние называется Основой
потому, что оно существует изначально, оно чисто, самосовершенно и
никем не создано. Оно присутствует в каждом существе и не может быть
уничтожено, хотя его переживание утрачивается, когда существо впадает
в двойственность. Тогда оно временно затемняется взаимодействием
омрачающих страстей влечения и неприятия, которые возникают из
коренного неведения, присущего двойственному видению. Но не следует
делать из Основы объект, рассматривать ее как нечто существующее само
по себе - это состояние бытия. В обычном человеке она скрыта, в
реализовавшем существе - проявлена.

......

Итак, Жи, Основа, коренное состояние человека и бытия, в *Сущности*
пустотна, однако, ее *Природа*, тем не менее, проявляется. Способ
проявления Основы и есть *Энергия*, и, если использовать пример, *Энергия
сравнивается с отражениями, которые появляются в зеркале.*  Учитель
может еще раз показать ученику зеркало и объяснить, что возникающие
в зеркале отражения есть зримо проявляющаяся энергия его собственной
неотъемлемой природы. *Но пример с зеркалом показывает, что Сущность,
Природа и Энергия взаимосвязаны и отделить их друг от друга можно
разве что в целях объяснения.* Ведь чистота и ясность зеркала, его
способность отражать и сами возникающие в нем отражения - все это
неотъемлемые условия существования зеркала. Если не будет ясности,
зеркало не будет отражать, если не будет способности отражать, то как
же появятся отражения? А если не могут проявляться отражения, какое
же это зеркало? Точно так же взаимосвязаны и три аспекта Основы:
Сущность, Природа и Энергия."

(с) Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Кристалл и путь света.

----------


## Спокойный

> Хм.
> Хочешь поиграть в жонглирование фразами? 
> Ошибка. последняя фраза была не про то, чем они отличаются, а про то, чем отличаются их природы. Ты этого не написал, сталобыть и говорить не о чем.


Я вообще не вижу никаких "природ" у живых существ, а тем более "общих". Поэтому и не могу тебе ответить. Кстати, теорию на этот счёт я знаю, книжки читал, но, вот, не вижу, и всё тут.

----------


## До

А они есть.

----------


## Спокойный

\До1: А они есть.\

 :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## ullu

> Я вообще не вижу никаких "природ" у живых существ, а тем более "общих". Поэтому и не могу тебе ответить. Кстати, теорию на этот счёт я знаю, книжки читал, но, вот, не вижу, и всё тут.


ну так электричества я тоже не вижу...

----------


## Спокойный

- Извините, а чатлане - пацаки - это национальность?
- Нет.
- Биологический фактор?
- Нет.
- Лица с других планет?
- Нет.
- А чем они друг от друга отличаются?
- Ты что, дальтоник, Скрипач? Зелёный цвет от оранжевого отличить не можешь. Турист.

(с) Кин-Дза-Дза

----------


## woltang

"Я вообще не вижу никаких "природ" у живых существ, а тем более "общих". Поэтому и не могу тебе ответить. Кстати, теорию на этот счёт я знаю, книжки читал, но, вот, не вижу, и всё тут." -     СПокойный это нормально. БОльшинство людей не видят. Это как в радиоприёмнике. У одних ловятся волны а у других нет.ПРосто не хватает способности радиоприёмника.  :Smilie: ))). Это кстати, особенности вашей натуры  :Smilie: ))).НИ хорошо - ни плохо.

----------


## Спокойный

> "Я вообще не вижу никаких "природ" у живых существ, а тем более "общих". Поэтому и не могу тебе ответить. Кстати, теорию на этот счёт я знаю, книжки читал, но, вот, не вижу, и всё тут." -     СПокойный это нормально. БОльшинство людей не видят. Это как в радиоприёмнике. У одних ловятся волны а у других нет.ПРосто не хватает способности радиоприёмника. ))). Это кстати, особенности вашей натуры ))).НИ хорошо - ни плохо.


Дело не в натуре  :Smilie:  , а в том, каким образом человек "видит" в другом некую "природу". Это чистой воды умозрительность. Представление. Визуализация. Абстракция. Домысливание. Философия. Как угодно назовите. Только так ли уж нам это необходимо представлять?

----------


## woltang

Спокойный - вы признали сами - вы не видите. Какой смысл говорить о том о чем вы не имеете никакого понимания? Для вас это вымысел, визуализация и прочее( см.свой постинг) Какие проблемы? ПРосто не касайтесь этих тем тогда и всё. ТО что вы пытаетесь доказать народу обратное  - просто смешно. ЭТО ДЛЯ ВАС природа человека или то что называется этим словом - абстракция, визуализация и прочее. НО ДЛЯ ДРУГИХ ЭТО - истина, а не визуализация вымысел и т.д..Таков порядок вещей. ОДни понимают, другие не понимают. Одни постигают, другие нет.  ПРОСТО позвольте этому быть .ВЫ сделали первый шаг очень правильный сказав - я не верю, не вижу, не признаю.  ну и всё релакс. ВАшу истину никто не трогает и вы уважайте чужую. :Smilie: )))

----------


## woltang

Чтобы вы сейчас не ответили - всё будет пустое, ловля ветра. :Smilie: )
 Спокойныё, солнце, дайте релакс мозгу. не комбинируйте....  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

> Спокойный - вы признали сами - вы не видите. Какой смысл говорить о том о чем вы не имеете никакого понимания?


Понимание и знание - не одно и то же.  :Smilie: 
Понимание - это умопостроение, теория. Базирующаяся на том, что видишь.
Но не само видение.



> НО ДЛЯ ДРУГИХ ЭТО - истина, а не визуализация вымысел и т.д..Таков порядок вещей.


Понимание тоже можно считать истиной.



> ОДни понимают, другие не понимают. Одни постигают, другие нет.  ПРОСТО позвольте этому быть .ВЫ сделали первый шаг очень правильный сказав - я не верю, не вижу, не признаю.  ну и всё релакс. ВАшу истину никто не трогает и вы уважайте чужую.)))


А Вы без усилий видите "общие природы", только посмотрев на живые существа? Точно не домысливаете?   :Smilie:  И как она выглядит?  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

> Чтобы вы сейчас не ответили - всё будет пустое, ловля ветра.)
>  Спокойныё, солнце, дайте релакс мозгу. не комбинируйте....


Да я без напрягов.   :Big Grin:

----------


## KELVIN

Я всё ещё не изменил свою позицию. Придержусь её.  :Smilie: 
Где разводка уповающих на чудо принимает баснословную сумму рупий, тут же и шёпот по клавиатуре идёт. Типа не мешайте одуревшим от догмы чеки подписывать. Наша правда с кулаками, кулаки на рычагах управления танком...
А то ведь бывает и в Ганге иные релаксацию практикуют, с грузом на шее. Спросите совет у ветра как их оттуда выудить.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## До

Спокойный, отсекаем понимание?

----------


## Спокойный

> Спокойный, отсекаем понимание?


Ну почему.  :Smilie:  Разделяем, где теория, а где факт.

----------


## woltang

СПОкойный - красиво воду в ступе толчёте.  :Smilie:  
Цитата:


А Вы без усилий видите "общие природы", только посмотрев на живые существа? Точно не домысливаете?  И как она выглядит? 

 Да, Спокойный ,да.
   Идите в поле лягте на землю(тепло оденьтесь только)  и смотрите в небо вопрошая искренне КТО Я,НЕБО ?. ПОлностью станьте небом. Уверена ваши  вопросы отпадут сами собой. НЕбо обязательно "ответит" вам.
НА крайний случай езжайте в Лионозово в усадьбу. Там 100летние липы и дубы.ПОстойте час другой слушая дерево и пытайте его тем же вопросом КТО Я?. Дерево вам "ответит". ПРо общие природы тоже.

  Цитата : Да я без напрягов. 
  без напряга комбинируете .Это видно как навострячились.  :Smilie:

----------


## woltang

Кельвин  - сорри ,я не расслышала, о чём вы?...

----------


## ullu

> Дело не в натуре  , а в том, каким образом человек "видит" в другом некую "природу". Это чистой воды умозрительность. Представление. Визуализация. Абстракция. Домысливание. Философия. Как угодно назовите. Только так ли уж нам это необходимо представлять?


Ну вот откуда ты знаешь, каким образом ДРУГИЕ ЛЮДИ видят то, чего ты не видишь вообще?
Ну вот откуда?
Они сами говорят что не так они её видят, а по-другому. Но ты сам не видишь , а за других решаешь как они её видят и что это у них такое - глюки или нет.

----------


## Спокойный

> Ну вот откуда ты знаешь, каким образом ДРУГИЕ ЛЮДИ видят то, чего ты не видишь вообще?
> Ну вот откуда?


Да потому что мозги у нас у всех очень похоже работают.  :Smilie:  



> Они сами говорят что не так они её видят, а по-другому. Но ты сам не видишь , а за других решаешь как они её видят и что это у них такое - глюки или нет.


Если "общая природа" это абстрактное понятие, философское, то и вопросов нет. Но когда человек на полном серьёзе утверждает фактическое наличие у всех живых существ совершенно определённой одинаковой для всех "природы", то тогда пусть покажет, о чём он конкретно говорит. Ну раз видишь, и знаешь, о чём говоришь - ну так покажи. Не цитатами из книжек, а что сам(а) видишь.

----------


## Спокойный

> И у нас с Вами общая природа


Очень хорошо.  :Smilie: 
А что, собственно, Вы подразумеваете под "общей природой"? Это слишком расплывчатое словосочетание. Скажите конкретно, без расширения сознания.

----------


## До

_Спокойный: Если "общая природа" это абстрактное понятие, философское, то и вопросов нет. Но когда человек на полном серьёзе утверждает фактическое наличие у всех живых существ совершенно определённой одинаковой для всех "природы", то тогда пусть покажет, о чём он конкретно говорит. Ну раз видишь, и знаешь, о чём говоришь - ну так покажи. Не цитатами из книжек, а что сам(а) видишь._

Зарисуй  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Да потому что мозги у нас у всех очень похоже работают.


Похоже и одинаково - разные вещи.
В чем-то все же есть разница, почему же не в восприятии своей природы?
Почему?




> Если "общая природа" это абстрактное понятие, философское, то и вопросов нет. Но когда человек на полном серьёзе утверждает фактическое наличие у всех живых существ совершенно определённой одинаковой для всех "природы", то тогда пусть покажет, о чём он конкретно говорит. Ну раз видишь, и знаешь, о чём говоришь - ну так покажи. Не цитатами из книжек, а что сам(а) видишь.


Она прямо перед тобой, вокруг тебя, в тебе, мало того, ты и есть она. 
А если человек слепой, то это не значит, что весь мир погружен в темноту.
Хотя мозги у всех и очень похоже работают.

----------


## ullu

> Зарисуй


.....................................................
10x!  :Smilie:

----------


## KELVIN

> А что, собственно, Вы подразумеваете под "общей природой"?


"Мы с тобой одной крови" подразумевают они. Почему вдруг взялись подразумевать?
Питьё востребовано - вот и всё.  :Wink: 



> Кельвин - сорри ,я не расслышала, о чём вы?...


2woltang
Это из-за воды, ошибочно натолченной Спокойным в органы слуха.  Застилают воды альтернативные способы слышания - их всё меньше и меньше. Тишина берёт своё.  :Wink:

----------


## woltang

Ullu -респект!  :Smilie: 
 СПокойный - перечитывайте что  вам написала раньше,повторяться не  вижу смысла. :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

Ок.  :Smilie:  Пошёл беречь природу, мать нашу.  :Smilie:

----------


## woltang

Умничка, :Smilie:  уже согласился что природа всё же есть.

----------


## Good

ullu, почитал сайт дзогчен.ру (http://www.dzogchen.ru/teacher/books..._and_zen.html). 
Вот высказывания ННР о различии методов в дзен и дзогчене.
"Принцип учения Дзогчен — самосовершенство каждого человека. Иными словами, изначальное состояние каждого человека, его действительное состояние, мы представляем себе как сущность, природу и энергию. Через эту триаду — сущность, природу и энергию — объясняется также, каким образом в конечном счете проявляют себя "три тела", Трикайя. Их проявление толкуется на уровне того, что мы называем "энергией". Энергия проявляется или как субъект, или как объект. Здесь мы говорим о цел (rtsal) и ролпа (rol pa) — двух способах проявления энергии. Недостаточно иметь умозрительное представление об энергии, нужно применять это знание энергии на практике. Используя собственную энергию, мы достигаем так называемой "полной реализации". Таким образом, когда речь идет о Дзэне и Дзогчене, очевидно, что это два совершенно разных метода и не следует путать один с другим". (с)ННР. Дзогчен и дзэн.

И вот ещё:"Например, когда мы говорим о буддизме в целом, необходимо понимать, что все рамки отдельных школ созданы людьми. Дзэн, Тхеравада, Тантра, Дзогчен — все эти школы можно объяснять по-разному, но каждый из способов объяснения связан с той или иной личностью, с тем, что каждый конкретный человек чувствовал, думал, во что он верил. Что же касается принципа Учения, то мы, например, знаем, что Будда никогда не создавал никаких школ. Но люди не хотят этого понимать. Каждый представитель рода человеческого имеет свои ограничения, и поэтому всеми доступными средствами, всеми способами, которые только можно представить, старается втиснуть Учение в собственные рамки. Когда мы говорим о той или иной школе, то речь всегда идет о том, что объясняется с учетом ее ограничений. Так что Учение может существовать на многих уровнях, во многих традициях. Действительно, учение Дзогчен можно найти в традиции Бонпо, но это совсем не означает, что Дзогчен — это Бонпо. Главное здесь, что Дзогчен — это принцип Учения, ключ к преодолению наших ограничений". (с) там же.

ullu, приятно было с вами подиспутировать.  :Smilie:  
Имхо, главное, что объединяет наши школы, это "Как вы думаете, какие искусные средства применяют Будды и патриархи, приходящие в этот мир?  Они просто вырывают гвозди [привязанностей] и ломают клетки [иллюзий], дабы вы были свободны и не испытывали привязанностей". (с) Дзэнго.  :Smilie:

----------

